# Possible silver on boards??



## flankdrive04 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi,

I just picked a lot of very old (probably early 80's) defence force communication and signal boards, They have gold fingers just like a modern computer PCB, but with no green mask and reasonably thickly plated 'tracks' on the back. 

Could this be silver?? the reason I think it could be is that where these tracks are soldered the solder is a much duller & darker color.

Will post a pic tomorrow night!

Cheers!


----------

